# GPU  Mining | Multi-GPU Issues



## Steve2229 (Apr 14, 2018)

Question: Any fix for this plummet in hashrate for cards? New to this mining stuff. Help appreciated! P.S Can't get BIOS or POST because it displays only windows on the monitor when it boots. Skips the POST. I have to wait 15 seconds for it to boot to windows and it just has a black screen until it boots to Windows. DVI to HDMI cable is also connected to Gpu1:MSI.  Tried other cards, doesn't display or have to restart system.
It works just fine with two cards, but add a third one or fourth and one or two of the cards plummet.

Spec list:
2x RX580 MSI Gaming X 8gb
2x RX580 Sapphire Nitro+ Special edition
Gpu0: sapphire
Gpu1:MSI
Gpu2:MSI
Gpu3:Sapphire

Windows 10
Cpu:I5 7600k
Motherboard: B250 Mining Expert
PCIE Risers
8gb of Gskill DDR4 RAM
Samsung Evo 250gb




*BIOS Flashed
*No Overclock


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2018)

Looks like some of the cards might not have compute mode enabled


----------

